# CdnArmy.ca Photo Gallery



## echo (31 Dec 2000)

on this site there r pics of the CF training,
but itsnt that not allowed for some reason?
some1 fill me in.


----------



## McG (23 Jan 2001)

There is nothing wrong with the pictures.  Perhapse if the next generation of NATO warplane were visible in the background, but it is not.  There is nothing wrong with posting pictures of unclassified activities.


----------



## Mud Crawler (24 Jan 2001)

yeah, i went to Bagotville and was allowed to pics of cf-18 landing and taking off and took pics of the cockpit, so my point is that if i can take pics of those, i could take pics of soldiers firing rifles or anything like that dont you think?


----------



## centurion (20 May 2001)

OK, I‘m new to this stuff. How do I put a picture (say a tank or something) in one of my posts? I tried to copy a picture from my archives and paste it in the post but it wouldn‘t work. The explanation of UBB Codes leaves me puzzled, can you only paste from a web site? Thanks to anyone who can teach this old guy some of this new fangled stuff.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 May 2001)

Unfortunately, it‘s not as simple as it may appear. You can‘t paste a picture into a post, but you can use "UBB" codes to provide a link to one. In this case, the picture itself must already exist on the web somewhere. (I believe yahoo and some other sites will allow you to put up ad hoc photo albums.)

At any rate, once you have the picture up on the web, you can use the "IMAGE" button under "Instant UBB Code" to enter a link to the picture. I‘ve done it below using http://cdnarmy.ca/img/menu_root.gif  as the link.







Hope that helps.

Cheers

P.S. I can‘t make any promises, but I am attempting to figure out how to allow people to upload their own photos to this site.


----------



## centurion (22 May 2001)

Thanks Mike, appreciate the help. Now I‘ll have to give it a try soon.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2001)

Me too. Saved me from asking.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 May 2001)

Several requests have come up for the ability to upload photos to a public gallery. As a result, I have added this feature to the site. You can visit/upload through the menu bar on the left, or go directly:

View the CdnArmy.ca Photo Gallery
Upload to the CdnArmy.ca Photo Gallery

I have added some specific rules around use of the gallery to prevent problems. Please note that if it is abused, it will be taken down.

I haven‘t had many problems with this user community in the past, so I don‘t expect it will be an issue. If you have an problems, questions or feedback on the gallery, please let me know.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 May 2001)

Update:

See this thread for related information.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Dec 2001)

Folks,

I‘ve just added a "Members" section to the CdnArmy.ca Photo Gallery. You can now upload a picture of yourself there, and then add it to your War Diary profile, if you want. Select "Members" from the Category list when uploading your photo, to make sure it goes into the right spot. (I‘d recommend keeping the photos fairly small, so they don‘t look out of porportion when your profile is viewed.)

You can then add your picture to your profile by following this link and filling in the URL to the photo you upload under "Your Picture".

As an example, your URL should be something like:  http://cdnarmy.ca/album/Members/myphoto.jpg 

If you have any problems or questions, just let me know.

Cheers


----------

